# Asking Compensation



## udaisal014 (Dec 11, 2015)

Hi,

I recently got accident during off hour as Uber driver. The insurance company that hit me sent my car to auto workshop. It took around three (3) days to fix it.

My question,

Is it okay to ask compensation to insurance company that hit me for the days I don't drive Uber?

Is it okay to mention my profession as full-time Uber driver?

I'm just afraid it affect me with my personal insurance.

Thanks.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Sure. You go ahead and tell them you work full time as a "professional" Uber driver. Then watch how fast your personal insurance coverage gets cancelled. 

Uber is not a career. It's a part time work.


----------

